# Update (2 rescue pigeons)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I have promised to update you all and that is what this thread is about. 

As my dad is renovating our back yard I had to find homes for some of my birds so that the pigeon loft could be sized down. I had to find homes for 5 which was hard but I managed, Most were my opps babies. But I also had to get rid of my tumbling pair.

It is also my birthday in 4 days. September 6th! woot woot 

I also have been swamped in homework, Work and being a president. It is extreamly tiering trying to keep up.

I have also adopted 2 baby pigeons. They were found under a dock during demolition. And as the dock was going to be replaced the birds had to be moved. So I have taken them in. They have little bugs on them not mites. So I think they will need to be dusted. They also had pigeon flies. Which for the most part have been squished. (By me of ocource ) They are still fairly young and I am currently had feeding them as will I be for a long time. And depending on how nice they are and how compatible the are with the outside world I may have to expand my blue print a little father to make room. One has feathers on his feet but none the less are both adorable little fellows. 

Pictures are to follow. Waiting for photobucket.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I will start with pictures of the rescues. 





































This is the original nest in the box. It was HUGE!!! It must of been 2 or 3 put together. Maybe failed attempts the fisrt 2 times? It was about the sixe of 2 shoe boxs and the took the cleaner portion of it.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Then my faintails.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Mama-Dont look down you might get scared  










Papa- Dont look at me Im going through molting. 

And My sisters fantail


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Stach-Closest. And papa.










Foster baby from my work. Stach and papa take turns sitting and feeding.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Michael! The rescued babies are darling and your birds are looking good!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The rescue pigeons are doing very well. They are starting to grow again 

MY DOG IS GOOD AND I HAVE MY MIND MADE UP ABOUT MY PIGEON LOFT IM MAKING IT LIKE A STARTERS LOFT> WITH AN AVIARY IN THE FRONT AND THE TRAP BOOX ON THE ROOF>

i just relized caps was on. Im not going to go back and re type it sorry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad your dog is doing great and the pigeons also.
Keep us updated on your loft.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Thanks for taking such good care of these needy youngsters, hope you have enough room for them all.


----------

